# "Theres a Foot Hanging There!"



## MedicPrincess (May 25, 2005)

My final EMS Ride of the class.  I picked a Sunday, because Sundays are slow (typically) and I still needed to get some studying done for my final Monday.  Hmm...15 calls and 12 hours later I was TIRED!!

So about call number 11 comes in as a "hemmorage, 17 y/o F beleives she may have a severe rectal bleed"

After every joke you can probably imagaine we get there, shes on the toilet justa bawling...It hurts...her head hurt, her arms hurt, her abdomen hurt, her legs hurt...it all hurt.

The Medic with me was like Go to it.

Kneel down in front of her...take one look...look at her and ask "Are you Pregnant?"

"No!  I'm only 17, I can't get pregnant"   

"Well then how come there is a foot hanging out of you?"

Paramedic: "What did you just say?"
Me:  "Theres a foot hanging there...We gotta go...NOW!"

The girl is saying we must be wrong, shes 17 and cant get pregnant...Mom is telling the Pt if she is pregnant she is dead and out of the house...I tell the mom if she doesn't get out of our way her daughter just might end up that way as well as her brand new grandbaby....Mom does a 180 and starts yelling "Well don't let my grandbaby die...Why aren't you running!"

To the hospital w/ a FF on the stretcher, his hand - you know where...4 other Units are there waiting on us (I think they just wanted to see)...all doors and elevators are open and waiting...everyone in the ER looking at us hauling butt through the ER to the elevators...I think the room was actually holding its breath.

Straight to the OR...20 minutes later, the Charge nurse comes out...a baby girl, not in the best of conditions, but alive none the less...High 5's all around...a very grateful new "Grandma" comes out and hugs everyone....

And my Medic looks at me and says "Did you tell that woman her grandkid would die if she didn't move?"

"Yep...it worked."
"True, but then we had to listen to don't let my babies die"

Oh well...all in all...

VERY COOL!!!!


----------



## MMiz (May 25, 2005)

Great story!  Thats a great call I'm sure you'll never forget


----------



## rescuecpt (May 25, 2005)

wow.  good job!


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2005)

Wow!

Great story, Congrats!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2005)

We just got back from a similar call.

Paged to 39yoF C/C pregnancy complications.  When we arrive, the PA looks at me and asks how many babies I've delivered.  I replied, "None, yet."  She then proceeds to tell me that I need to find somebody that's delivered a baby for this transport.  I'm looking at her like, "What are you going to do...not put the patient in the ambulance?"

Anyway, my partner had delivered four babies, so I guess we passed the PA's test.  The PA then proceeds to tell me that this is a possible breech birth and that the water broke about 1/2 hour ago with contractions 3-5 minutes apart.

We do a PUHA and transport to a hospital about 50 miles away.  We arrive, and within two minutes of transferring the patient to the hospital bed from the cot, the doc is pulling on the baby's foot screaming for help.  They ended up doing an emergency C-section before I could even get out of the room.

Baby and mom were doing fine by the time I left.


----------



## ECC (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 25 2005, 10:51 AM
> *
> 
> "No!  I'm only 17, I can't get pregnant"
> ...


 ^Quote of the year.^   

And you got this as a rectal bleed?

Rectum? Damn near kilt him!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 26, 2005)

> *"No! I'm only 17, I can't get pregnant"
> *



I love that.  "CAN'T".  UM, yeah.


----------



## ma2va92 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 25 2005, 10:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 So why ask this question..... R U pregant?

maybe.. so I see your ready to give birth.. 

sounds like .... .. male pt. naked .. and you ask are you a male


but last year I went to a call .. bad belly cramps... and I asked r u pregant... nope no way.... about a hour later mom was holding a baby boy....


all comes back to the parents at home .. and the schools.....not very go teaching going on


----------



## rescuecpt (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@May 26 2005, 11:28 AM
> * all comes back to the parents at home .. and the schools.....not very go teaching going on *


 Schools should go back to teaching reading, 'riting, and 'rithmatic.  Parents should go back to teaching personal responsibility, morals, and family planning.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@May 26 2005, 11:28 AM
> * So why ask this question..... R U pregant?
> 
> maybe.. so I see your ready to give birth..
> ...


 Maybe after years of practice, I will have all the right questions when the time comes.  But considering it was a ride along, because I was a STUDENT, and it was the first time I have ever seen a foot hanging out of someones body...Well I am just glad I didn't loose it entirely right then.

As of today...baby is still alive...still in the NICU...but alive...best guess is probably 3 months early...maybe 2...

girl is still saying there is no way she could have been pregnant

mom..now grandma...has not left the baby's side


----------



## ECC (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@May 26 2005, 11:28 AM
> * So why ask this question..... R U pregant?
> 
> *


 To determine if the patient even knew if she was pregnant...a no to that answer kills a who slew of other questions like Para/Gravida (I am only 17, I can't get pregnant!), Prenatal care, LMP, and due date.

I saw no problem with that question.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 26 2005, 05:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 26 2005, 05:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-GVRS672_@May 26 2005, 11:28 AM
> * So why ask this question..... R U pregant?
> 
> *


To determine if the patient even knew if she was pregnant...a no to that answer kills a who slew of other questions like Para/Gravida (I am only 17, I can't get pregnant!), Prenatal care, LMP, and due date.

I saw no problem with that question.   [/b][/quote]
 I was typing basically the same thing when I had to leave on a call earlier. You established: 1) she didn't know she was pregnant (which could also be an indication that the baby was early since she wasn't obviously showing...though that's not fool proof) and 2) that she hadn't had any OB/GYN care.


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

Did anyone see ER last night??? Same thing....

Female Teenager with Abd. Pain

When was LMP - "I Don't know"
Oh..#%@!, 10 CM dilated, fully effaced....

10 minutes later, after a VERY CLEAN delivery, in the elevator lobby, with NO SPECTATORS.... "That's not my baby.... I'm not pregnant...."

Jon


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 27, 2005)

WOW!   I am sure glad I got mine before they did theirs....

But, hey...did they "steal" my best call ever from me!!  I want my royalties!!! Wheres my high priced lawyer to sue the makers of ER for stealing my story...

I want my 75%, so I can pay my lawyers 90%, and walk away with 5%....


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 27 2005, 08:10 AM
> * WOW!   I am sure glad I got mine before they did theirs....
> 
> But, hey...did they "steal" my best call ever from me!!  I want my royalties!!! Wheres my high priced lawyer to sue the makers of ER for stealing my story...
> ...


 It was a rerun.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 27, 2005)

Damn...

good thing I didn't quit my job!


----------



## emtffboop (Jun 3, 2005)

last year i was at a station, 4 people, engine and ems crew. were all cross trained. we just happen to have that day as our crew, 3 women and one man. the man was the lieutenant. we got sent out for a woman i labor, get there, contractions about 2-3min apart. get her in the unit, the lieutenant just let me and the other women on that crew do everything, he just stood back and watched. hauled butt to the er, contractions just about never stopping at this time, run up to L&D, they do a quick check on her, fully dilated with a bulging bag, do the paperwork, go back up (8-10min) and hear the first cry. 
if our driver hit one more bump, we wouldve delivered this baby in the back of the ambulance. 
that was one of my best calls and one of my most nervous calls.


----------

